# 43 yrs old, 16 IVF's 3 IUI's months of clomid now on donor eggs.



## Libby3 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello Ladies

I'm 43yrs old, completely broke, been trying to have a baby for a life time. 
Unexplained infertility in my 20's, did egg share to fund my treatments giving 20 plus eggs away each cycle but sadly it never worked for me. 
In my 30's same old story no pregnancy then turned out my eggs were poor quality and had endless polyps or cysts probably due to OS in my 20's..
40's decided to go down the donor egg route… Took a whole year to find a match who wanted to fund her own IVF treatment, but pulled out on ET day and decided to keep all her eggs frozen.  
In March I finally found another kind lady who donated her eggs just for me… 16 eggs 8 fertilised, 3 went on to blastocyst.. 2 transferred grade A & B. put on every medication possible… I also had scratch test done to improve our chances. First time in my life I feel pregnant…   HCG levels 3217 14 past ET yippppeeee BUT sadly miscarried day 20 after ET HCG levels 509. 
I just don't know where to go from here to be honest… or what to ask or try next….

Any suggestions before I go for my last frozen blastocyst!


----------



## dips (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi Libby3,

So sorry to read your story  ....but u are surely an amazingly strong lady to have gone through so much and still trying 

You haven't mentioned any dates in your post so am not sure when all this happened...are u sure u have miscarried?? The only reason I ask is because your second HCG is still quite high and because you had a really high reading to start with it could have been multiples which makes me think it could be "vanishing twin syndrome"? I don't want to get your hopes up unnecessarily  but just thought it might be a possibility...

Since you have already done everything possible, it might just be luck  and the fact that u did get pregnant shows that it CAN happen so I would say whenever u feel ready just go for that remaining blastocyst and for all u know that may be the one!! 

Take care and good luck ahead  xxx


----------



## Libby3 (Apr 7, 2014)

dips said:


> Hi Libby3,
> 
> So sorry to read your story  ....but u are surely an amazingly strong lady to have gone through so much and still trying
> 
> ...


Thank you for reply and kind words&#8230; I passed a clot Wednesday just gone 2nd April 2014, my bloods on that day were 3217 then on Friday 4th were 500, my consultant said that as it was such a significant drop it must be a miscarriage, however I am to have bloods done again tomorrow to find a trend&#8230; my HCG home pregnancy test cruelly said pregnant which is too be expected as HCG stays in the system for a while I understand&#8230; also it said 1-2 not 2-3 which it was last week so levels are dropping&#8230; I don't feel pregnant at all like I did&#8230; in fact all signs had disappeared in one day!!!

I just wondered if I had missed something or done somethings wrong even so obvious that another not so involved might notice & suggest.. "oh it could be because of this or that"

I will probably try again when I have emotionally recovered, this was the hardest of all as I was so ecstatic.

Thanks again for replying.. x


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Libby

When I saw the title of your post I just had to reply.

I am really sorry for what you are currently going through   as well as what you have been through in the past   

I don't know if my story will give you hope, it is certainly meant to, although I know when I was at my lowest, hopeful stories didn't always fill me with hope, rather they just made me think my time would never come.  But I hope you do take my story for what it is and know that persistence, which you clearly have by the bucket load, can pay off.

I tried to conceive for about a year, back in 2002/03, nada.  GP pxd clomid.  Did that for 18 months, got pregnant Xmas 2004 but diagnosed as ectopic January 05 and lost a tube as well.

Then started ivf merry go round.  Had 16 transfers in total, but 17 treatments.  The first ten were OE, the 11th was OE but had nothing to transfer, and the following 6 were DE.  Got pregnant on 7th go but had stillborn baby girl at 22+2.  Went on to have few more very early mc/chemical pregnancies.

Anyway, my story does have a happy ending.  Went to serum last November, after a lot of research and following the serum threads on this board, for a consult with the clinic director, went out on my own for ET in January and I'm now almost 13 weeks pg with triplets.

We cannot believe our luck.

So my advice is not to give up, providing you have the emotional energy and finance for it, and providing your marriage can cope, but given what you've been through I'd say you could cope with another one, and my advice is give serum a go!  I know you have a blast left.  I was in the same situation with my old clinic last year.  It was when in between my last two cycles with my old clinic that I discovered serum.  I had email chats with the clinic director and she encouraged me to use the embies I had with my old clinic but she gave me some advice on things as well.  She really is lovely.  As you can see from my signature I think she's close to sainthood  

Anyway, I hope my post doesn't make you despair even more. It is certainly not intended to.  Good luck with your decision and if you're anyway interested in serum have a look at the serum threads or feel free to ask me any questions.  I'll do my best to help.

Good luck

De x


----------



## dips (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi Libby3,

Will be thinking of you today and hoping your blood test brings some hope 

But I can also second what DE43 has said about not giving up and also about Serum and Penny...as u can see from my signature mine is a Penny miracle too  , I also would be more than happy to answer any questions u may have about them.

Wishing u lots of luck and hoping that this is the year for you 

Dips xx


----------



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi there,

First of all sorry you're having to go through this. What I would say from reading your post is it sounds like you're on right path with using DE's because the only time you have done it resulted in pregnancy. Miscarrying lets hope and pray was just down to nothing more than bad luck. If you have the strength, finances and support I would try again with DE and possibly a scratch first. GOOD LUCK AND STAY STRONG xxx


----------



## Libby3 (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank you all for sharing your stories, some so sad, some made me cry with hope! and of course I am happy for you who have been blessed as I know the heart ache you all have had or are still going through.

I don't know todays blood test results they come back tomorrow, I can only hope they are near 0.

I think my husband and I need to talk with the consultant about our options and take it from there… I will go for that last little egg and hope it gives us our dream..

I am question cervix problems, when I was pregnant I did feel a lot of pressure down there, is that normal or not? and when I miscarried it literally plopped out, no wee nothing I was just knicker checking…. as I understand miscarrying is very painful and can drag on… so there may be an issue or do they automatically check the cervix when they do the many ultrasounds before IVF….

I really do thank you all for taking the time to reply and sharing such private details with me….


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Libby !!!

I am so sorry to hear your heartbreaking story, all that you have been though, not only with your recent loss, but through your years of treatment. I wish I had the answer. I just hope that next time things go better for you. There is an "Investigations & Immunology" section ~ CLICK HERE perhaps the ladies there might be able to help. I know the moderator there Agate is a bit of an expert, there isn´t much she doesn´t know about immunes.

Here are a few other links that I think might help you.

Pregnancy, Stillbirth & Neonatal loss ~ CLICK HERE

Donor conception ~ CLICK HERE

TTC over 40 ~ CLICK HERE

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Chat Zone section which will give you info on upcoming chats in the chat room: CLICK HERE

Good luck!             

Sue


----------

